# This forum is bad



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

for people like me who love puppies so much! I'm really happy with what I have now...really. We have a great balance, and Santos is an awesome little dog who has been fairly easy to train and a love bug. But all these posts about new puppies and new litters make me want another one! I need to move closer to a breeder so I can get my puppy fixes...


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

trueblue said:


> for people like me who love puppies so much! I'm really happy with what I have now...really. We have a great balance, and Santos is an awesome little dog who has been fairly easy to train and a love bug. But all these posts about new puppies and new litters make me want another one! I need to move closer to a breeder so I can get my puppy fixes...


And why should you be different?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

trueblue said:


> for people like me who love puppies so much! I'm really happy with what I have now...really. We have a great balance, and Santos is an awesome little dog who has been fairly easy to train and a love bug. But all these posts about new puppies and new litters make me want another one! I need to move closer to a breeder so I can get my puppy fixes...


Or you need to talk someone else who lives NEAR you into get a puppy.:biggrin1:


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Yes, I've been looking too. The first baby under "Dolly and Pan" puppies is stealing my heart. I live close too. Dangerous.
http://losperritos.com/Puppies.html


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

The rescue I work with has FOUR litters of puppies right now. I'm stopping by to pick up a foster (and of course to play with the puppies). She promised to search my pockets before I left...


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Kim, I know exactly how you feel. I want a puppy every second of the day. I only have one little guy, and my dream has always been to have 2. (And if I had two, why stop there, because I want every puppy I see.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes--the forum is definitely the place to get puppy envy. You think" I love that one","I'd pick that one",then someone else has a puppy and you think "I'd take that one". Good thing we are not all lottery winners are we'd each have a house full of havs!

Beth-thanks for posting that link. Pan is in Quincy's background...like a grandfather or great grandfather or something. That was interesting and then....if you scroll towards the bottom of your link.......you see a pup that belongs to Jennifer Manders. She is an original Iowa girl and she sold me my Quince!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Pixiesmom said:


> Yes, I've been looking too. The first baby under "Dolly and Pan" puppies is stealing my heart. I live close too. Dangerous.
> http://losperritos.com/Puppies.html


Go for that baby! He is so cute! I love Dexter's coloring and his coloring has changed very very little. Just think of playmate opportunities! And, think of all the work starting with a new baby.  It will pay off with a new playmate for your pup!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I know Linda! His little face is killing me with cuteness. I am very tempted....I'm going to have to think about it longer. I love Dexter's colors too.

Julie-Wow-Quincy came from Honor Havanese? I have been peeking on Jennifer's site for a few years now (I have it saved on my favorites). I am seriously thinking of contacting her. She has some gorgeous puppies, and is also close to me. I always thought Quincy is very handsome and you are a great reference.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Kim you are not kidding, my puppy feaver is so bad right now and the forum has not helped at all.

I think everyone should own more than one hav or two or three, hmmm at what number do we stop?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

When we wind up on the news as "Crazy Dog Lady"!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

To make matters worse, there is a local breeder of Australian Labradoodles...I know, I know, designer dog, but they're so CUTE! Between these and the new Neezers, I'm hopeless. http://www.southerncrosslabradoodles.com/puppies.htm


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I was watching Benji and Lizzie's puppy videos and I was like IWAP instantly. I am glad we are prevented from having 3 as when we go back to our place in CA, the town doesn't allow more than 2 pets (of any kind) per household! I wonder what happens to people who move to the area with more than 2 pets!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

someone living near you with a puppy makes it worse! thanks Paula and Casey! 

Kim, I so hear what you are saying. I know I have all I can handle and I love my boys to pieces, and I know a third would change the dynamics, and I know.... well you get the idea, but every time I see someone get a new puppy or a new litter I really seriously consider getting a 3rd. I even have conversations with myself about it! But Leeann is right, after 3 when would it stop? 

SO must we boycott the forum?


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Pixiesmom said:


> Yes, I've been looking too. The first baby under "Dolly and Pan" puppies is stealing my heart. I live close too. Dangerous.
> http://losperritos.com/Puppies.html


Panda is one of Lynn's puppies. I wouldn't take anything for her - she has great breeding and is smart as a whip, but very stubborn....gotta love a hard headed female!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

krandall said:


> Or you need to talk someone else who lives NEAR you into get a puppy.:biggrin1:


Yes, the forum makes you want a puppy, I don't have one right now, but Dale let's me pet Cicero, so I am a lucky lady!!! Ann invited me to come and love on her Havs too, so maybe I will get my "fix" until I get a HAV...


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

waybrook said:


> Panda is one of Lynn's puppies. I wouldn't take anything for her - she has great breeding and is smart as a whip, but very stubborn....gotta love a hard headed female!


She's adorable-great references + cute puppies-OH NO!!


----------



## Skye (Jan 23, 2010)

Yes, you are telling me! I am trying to wait to get a puppy...and, I am now officially addicted to this site! I am just doing my research for now and praying that when I AM ready, the perfect puppy for me will appear!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

trueblue said:


> To make matters worse, there is a local breeder of Australian Labradoodles...I know, I know, designer dog, but they're so CUTE! Between these and the new Neezers, I'm hopeless. http://www.southerncrosslabradoodles.com/puppies.htm


OH MY GOSH that cream boy (1st picture) LOVE HIM!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

i get bouts of the fever too...but i'm holding out for another "heart" dog.

good things come to those who wait.


----------



## Beanie (Aug 30, 2009)

*Puppy love...*

How many Havanese can one household have? Multiple, if you are retired, because you can groom them all day, every day...they are fun to pamper...no doubt. I am watching my little Beanie recuperate from her spaying today and it is tearing the heart out of me..she is not herself right now, just came home and is sleeping with her onesy on. I am not used to having her so quiet and subdued; I'm thinking that tonight, as the anesthetic wears off, I'll give her the pain meds to help her sleep...


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Beanie said:


> How many Havanese can one household have? Multiple, if you are retired, because you can groom them all day, every day...they are fun to pamper...no doubt. I am watching my little Beanie recuperate from her spaying today and it is tearing the heart out of me..she is not herself right now, just came home and is sleeping with her onesy on. I am not used to having her so quiet and subdued; I'm thinking that tonight, as the anesthetic wears off, I'll give her the pain meds to help her sleep...


You might want to wait for the pain meds when she wakes up later tonight.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Beth,
Quincy is not a Honor Havanese,but.....well......yes and no,I guess. This must sound really wierd-----but Quincy was co-bred by two breeders. Jennifer Manders and Janet Birdsall of Yuppy Puppy. At the time Jennifer had "forever poodles" not Honor havanese as I see she has both now. They had a partnership of some sort and Jennifer worked for Janet. You can see my cutie as a puppy on her Honor page at the bottom. The cutest one is mine!:thumb: I'm not biased or anything.....ound:

I had no idea Quincy was pictured there,but he is at the bottom/middle. That's the adorable eyebrow guy I fell in love with! :eyebrows: Interesting enough my Quince was also pictured on Janet's webpage quite some time ago..I hadn't been to either site in at least a year or more.

You can certainly tell Jennifer I sent ya----I talked with her in Chicago a bit and showed her a picture of him and she said "That's Quince? All grown up?...I knew I should of kept him!":becky:


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Missy said:


> someone living near you with a puppy makes it worse! thanks Paula and Casey!
> 
> Kim, I so hear what you are saying. I know I have all I can handle and I love my boys to pieces, and I know a third would change the dynamics, and I know.... well you get the idea, but every time I see someone get a new puppy or a new litter I really seriously consider getting a 3rd. I even have conversations with myself about it! But Leeann is right, after 3 when would it stop?
> 
> *SO must we boycott the forum*?


Oh no no no Missy....I too have IWAP fever badly right now. I have a desperate need to add a little red-head girl to my pack. And when Geri added HRH Miss Ruby I had to :fish: myself from contacting my breeder.

I'm very happy with the dynamics right now but as the boys don't care to be "all dolled up" in ribbons and bows, I may have to give in....if only to comfort my inner child who never really got over the Barbie dress-up stage :biggrin1:

Now if Miss Ruby starts wearing frilly dresses come spring-time...say, like this one.....

View attachment 28328


all bets with myself are OFF!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Julie said:


> Beth,
> Quincy is not a Honor Havanese,but.....well......yes and no,I guess. This must sound really wierd-----but Quincy was co-bred by two breeders. Jennifer Manders and Janet Birdsall of Yuppy Puppy. At the time Jennifer had "forever poodles" not Honor havanese as I see she has both now. They had a partnership of some sort and Jennifer worked for Janet. You can see my cutie as a puppy on her Honor page at the bottom. The cutest one is mine!:thumb: I'm not biased or anything.....ound:
> 
> I had no idea Quincy was pictured there,but he is at the bottom/middle. That's the adorable eyebrow guy I fell in love with! :eyebrows: Interesting enough my Quince was also pictured on Janet's webpage quite some time ago..I hadn't been to either site in at least a year or more.
> ...


I never knew that was him!! OMG I see why you couldn't resist!!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Julie said:


> Beth,
> Quincy is not a Honor Havanese,but.....well......yes and no,I guess. This must sound really wierd-----but Quincy was co-bred by two breeders. Jennifer Manders and Janet Birdsall of Yuppy Puppy. At the time Jennifer had "forever poodles" not Honor havanese as I see she has both now. They had a partnership of some sort and Jennifer worked for Janet. You can see my cutie as a puppy on her Honor page at the bottom. The cutest one is mine!:thumb: I'm not biased or anything.....ound:
> 
> I had no idea Quincy was pictured there,but he is at the bottom/middle. That's the adorable eyebrow guy I fell in love with! :eyebrows: Interesting enough my Quince was also pictured on Janet's webpage quite some time ago..I hadn't been to either site in at least a year or more.
> ...


Ahhh, Julie....just found Quincy. He started young posing amongst the flowers didn't he? LOL

BTW aren't we due for some more pics of Quincy?????????????


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Beanie said:


> How many Havanese can one household have? Multiple, if you are retired, because you can groom them all day, every day...they are fun to pamper...no doubt. I am watching my little Beanie recuperate from her spaying today and it is tearing the heart out of me..she is not herself right now, just came home and is sleeping with her onesy on. I am not used to having her so quiet and subdued; I'm thinking that tonight, as the anesthetic wears off, I'll give her the pain meds to help her sleep...


Feel better Beanie!!

They are 100% improved in 24 hours-I couldn't believe the difference.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Julie said:


> Beth,
> Quincy is not a Honor Havanese,but.....well......yes and no,I guess. This must sound really wierd-----but Quincy was co-bred by two breeders. Jennifer Manders and Janet Birdsall of Yuppy Puppy. At the time Jennifer had "forever poodles" not Honor havanese as I see she has both now. They had a partnership of some sort and Jennifer worked for Janet. You can see my cutie as a puppy on her Honor page at the bottom. The cutest one is mine!:thumb: I'm not biased or anything.....ound:
> 
> I had no idea Quincy was pictured there,but he is at the bottom/middle. That's the adorable eyebrow guy I fell in love with! :eyebrows: Interesting enough my Quince was also pictured on Janet's webpage quite some time ago..I hadn't been to either site in at least a year or more.
> ...


I just saw Quincy on Jennifer's page, how cute he was and still is of course! Who could resist him?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

lcy_pt said:


> Ahhh, Julie....just found Quincy. He started young posing amongst the flowers didn't he? LOL


Posing is right Pat! I remember taking Quince out to the vet for his first visit and putting him up on the counter in exam room 1....he free stacked on there! I'm not even kidding! The vet entered the room and said----"Oh My God....Is he a show dog?" I just remember saying...well,no....but he was supposed to be! Mind you with a big one of these---> :becky:

To this day--this boy free stacks like a show dog on occasion. It's kinda cool and yet wierd too.ound:

He has always been very accepting of anything I've did to him for pictures....I have put him in coolers,put flowers on his head,stuck him on a lawn mower,put him on a tractor,curled his stache,stuck him in a wreath --just all sorts of things. He is a great deal of fun to photograph.

I attribute his adaptability and acceptance of things to his breeders....mostly Jennifer as I know he was well traveled,groomed alot (Jennifer is a prof.groomer) and she was working with him for showing as a handler...it's no wonder I can groom him,pull out mats,and shave his paws while he sleeps...and why he does the things he does. He is a joy and honestly---I just got lucky! :thumb:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

This is my Quince!

I just thought he was the cutest little thing!:eyebrows:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Julie said:


> This is my Quince!
> 
> I just thought he was the cutest little thing!:eyebrows:


He still is!! I love that photograph!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

lcy_pt said:


> Oh no no no Missy....I too have IWAP fever badly right now. I have a desperate need to add a little red-head girl to my pack. And when Geri added HRH Miss Ruby I had to :fish: myself from contacting my breeder.
> 
> I'm very happy with the dynamics right now but as the boys don't care to be "all dolled up" in ribbons and bows, I may have to give in....if only to comfort my inner child who never really got over the Barbie dress-up stage :biggrin1:
> 
> ...


You may as well start saving your money and getting a new doggie bed. You can bet your boots or jewels that Geri will have queen Ruby decked out to the nines! No way that cute little redhead is going to be without a wardrobe fit for a queen!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Do you guys see all the litters on here? OMG. Just medicate me already.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Kim- I am going to live vicariously through my mom when she gets her new boy!!!!! She plans on bringing her puppy when she comes into town and I may get to puppysit!!!! YAY!!!!!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

trueblue said:


> Do you guys see all the litters on here? OMG. Just medicate me already.


Oh just go on and get one! Summer is coming up, kids will be off. Perfect time to get a new puppy trained!!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

trueblue said:


> Do you guys see all the litters on here? OMG. Just medicate me already.


It does seem like cruel and unusual punishment, doesn't it Kim?


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Sorry guys there is NO cure. No matter how many Havs you have, if you see these puppies you WILL want another one!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Pixiesmom said:


> Yes, I've been looking too. The first baby under "Dolly and Pan" puppies is stealing my heart. I live close too. Dangerous.
> http://losperritos.com/Puppies.html


I've been a fan of "Beamer" for quite some time now. Wish Lynn would take those pups off her page already. It's killin' me.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Yes, I know!!
To further torture myself....look at the second boy from the top. 
http://www.foreverpoodle.com/Havanesepups.html


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Sorry guys there is NO cure. No matter how many Havs you have, if you see these puppies you WILL want another one!


That is what I was afraid of!! (kind of like a fresh pan of chocolate chip cookies right out of the oven - oh, just one more will be OK!) So far, all this cuteness is not located very close to me and I am not a huge fan of flying, so somewhat safe for the time being. I would like to get a companion for Aug-Dog though, but not for a few months yet.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Pixiesmom said:


> Yes, I know!!
> To further torture myself....look at the second boy from the top.
> http://www.foreverpoodle.com/Havanesepups.html


I've been wanting to check out this site, but it always tells me it has trouble loading! :Cry:

Pat, regarding those Red girls.... you and me both! sigh...........


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Marj-I think she may be updating the site. Mig's photo is on there and his other littermates. I believe they've all been sold.


----------

